# [solved] Apache - PHP problems...!

## encase

I'm trying to setup a vhost mailserver with phpmyadmin support. Howto is here [url

]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml?style=printable[/url]

Also followed this Instructions: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104806&highlight=apache+php

Everytime when i try to access the phpmyadmin page, the browser wants to save the page instead of showing it.

I'm new to apache and php, so I don't know how to solve this problem. Would be great, if someone could help me out...

encaseLast edited by encase on Wed Jul 27, 2005 5:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

Are you sure you loaded apache with PHP support?

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/apache2 

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

```

What output do you see when you:

http://localhost/phpinfo.php

Duplicate: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243749&highlight=

----------

## encase

Yes, I've uncommented this line:

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

---------------

http://fqdn/phpinfo.php shows nothing : page not found!

----------

## encase

So i created a testfile for php (found in apache book) called phpinfo.php

When I'm trying to access this page, the browser wants to save it.

----------

## encase

So the problem is solved!! There was something missing in my apache.conf file. Now I've added theme. I should have read the complete Discussion of the apache-Howto.

Thanks anyway....

encase

----------

## Albert_Alligator

 *encase wrote:*   

> So the problem is solved!! There was something missing in my apache.conf file. Now I've added theme. I should have read the complete Discussion of the apache-Howto.
> 
> Thanks anyway....
> 
> encase

 

Well, what was it...because now its plaguing me. What was your solution?

This type of post isn't helpful in the forums and shouldn't even be made. If you solve your problem, please add your solution to the thread. Just putting <SOLVED> in the title and not including a solution is just bad form.

Al

----------

## encase

ok, first of all check everything two times!! especially the installed mod_php version. and add the correct entries in the httpd.conf file.

- set the correct php extension :: e.g. -PHP4 or -PHP5

- set the correct link to the php libraries.

btw. check the apache logs, there should be some useful info. you can post it, if you something weird..

----------

## andreask

There is also a project-page for the new php-ebuilds: http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/

There you can find an updated version of the installation instructions based on the forum thread you mentioned: http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/wiki/InstallOverlay

----------

